# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Поветкин нокаутировал Босвелл и отстоял мировой чемпионский титул.

## mishau_

Российский боксер Александр Поветкин в ночь на воскресенье 04.12.2011г. в  Хельсинки защитил титул чемпиона мира по версии Всемирной боксерской  ассоциации ( WBA ) в супертяжелом весе. В восьмом раунде 12-раундового  титульного поединка он одержал победу нокаутом над американцем Седриком  Босвеллом 
Красавец. Я думал, если Поветкин и выиграет, то с трудом и по очкам. Мне показалось он был немного не в форме. Но нет!

----------

